# Pure Apple Juice Wine Recipe



## MargP (Apr 19, 2011)

Hi ! 
I have just started to make wine, have made it from kits and one batch of raspberry. I have a apple orchard just down the road and they will sell fresh apple juice without any preservatives. I have tried to make apple wine from a couple of recipes, a lot of work without the crusher. Does anyone have a good recipe using real juice? I can get as much juice as i want. I can seem to find a recipe using fresh, real juice. Thanks


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 19, 2011)

Take a look at this link. Several of us have made wine from farm fresh cider.


----------



## Tom (Apr 19, 2011)

6 gallons of real juice
add 5 1/2 gal to bucket and ck gravity
Add sugar to 1.085
this should leave you with some left over.. freeze that
add 
Pectic enzyme
yeast nutrient
meta
wait 24 hours add cote des blanc yeast
make sure you ck acid (TA)


----------



## Mike93YJ (Apr 19, 2011)

Or you could make EdWort's apfelwein. We have a batch of it going now. I've heard lots of good things about it, hope they're true.


----------

